# Upgrading my workshop



## kuroitaka (Oct 30, 2013)

I had a problem with my plywood storage , clamps rack and painting supplies and tools.
so i made some arranges with my workshop.
I hope you'd like it

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFtfuDlTl6o

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBS75eD5VkU


----------



## Rhyno (Oct 13, 2013)

I went and checked it out. I couldn't comment because DooglePlus sucks.....

Thanks for sharing.


----------

